# Am I too old to learn to sail?



## pittsburghteacher

Sailed 3 times in my life. Most pleasurable experience was aboard a 41 ft Morgan. [40 yrs ago!!!]  Sailed from Fla to Virginia. Loved it. Is 58 yrs. old, too old to learn to sail? Approaching retirement and interested in your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Faster

Definitely not.... you're as old as you feel, I figure, and if you're fairly fit and still of nimble mind - go for it. It will help to have some means to either take lessons, charter, buy or any or all of the above.

Welcome.


----------



## Garffin

*Hell no your not to old*

Age is a matter of mind and if you don't mind, it don't matter!


----------



## smackdaddy

pittsburghteacher said:


> Sailed 3 times in my life. Most pleasurable experience was aboard a 41 ft Morgan. [40 yrs ago!!!] Sailed from Fla to Virginia. Loved it. Is 58 yrs. old, too old to learn to sail? Approaching retirement and interested in your thoughts. Thanks.


Dude, you're right in the sweet spot! Go sail!

PS - You'll learn a ton here too. It's a great forum. So welcome.


----------



## pittsburghteacher

Good point! Thanks Faster & Garffin


----------



## pittsburghteacher

You too, Smackdaddy


----------



## blackbart500

*no your not*

im 75 and just bought a pearson 26


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey bart - I wonder if you're the grand-daddy of SN? In any case...you are The Man!


----------



## SecondWindNC

No way!!!

There are plenty of people sailing - from racing Lasers to world cruising - WELL past their 50s. In fact if I had to guess you're probably right in the middle of the bell curve.

Get out there and enjoy it!


----------



## nonpartisanartisan

I can't imagine being too old to learn to sail.
It isn't like mountian bike racing were fear of broken bones might hold you back a bit. Unless alzheimer's is kicking in, in which case you won't remember to check to see if people replied. 
I know people who are in their late 50's and race bikes (bicycles, not motorcycles.) Sailing is physically easier.
-r


----------



## Izzy1414

You kiddin' me, teach? We've got at least one huge advantage over them youngsters learning to sail. We don't care nearly so much how silly we look making those rookie mistakes!!   The same mistakes everybody makes, regardless of age.  And hey, I was talking just last night with (member) captbillc over on another sailing forum. He's 87, and still goin' strong. So I'll be looking forward to your sage advice, from an old salt with 30 years experience when you catch up to his age. Now get out there and get started!!


----------



## Bene505

Are you kidding? You are not too old. In fact you are never too old.

Like a previous poster said, you are probably of average age of people who sail any distance.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## MikeinLA

If you're too old, then I'll have to sell my boat next year, so I vote NO. Go for it and have a ball. The best is yet to be.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

of course not
As Garffin said "Age is a matter of mind and if you don't mind, it don't matter!"
if you have will, it is not important
And sail can make you more heathly!! it help you comfortable and free....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
Good Luck


----------



## jephotog

"Too old to Rock and Roll too young to die"
Might as well start sailing.

Who knew at the time that generation would be playing rock and roll into their 60s. I have raced on a sailboat with an owner in his late 60s. It was a very competitive boat. Go for it, still a lifetime of learning to do if you start sailing now.


----------



## 2Gringos

I just turned 59 saturday, and wife and I are signed up for an ASA bareboat/catamaran course next month. We plan to charter in Greece, Tonga, NZ, and buy a used catamaran to keep here in the Caribbean area for local use...like from the Bahamas to Trinidad and Central America.

A year ago, I was nervous about being able to scramble around on a wet deck, but then eight months ago I got a new knee...and now I am looking forward to it.

I don't wanna hear any more of this "too old" crap. Go for it.


----------



## rugila

Just to throw my bit into this.

At 66 I knew nothing about sailing, had never hauled a halyard (didn't know what one was). Only experience was steering a friend's boat for a short while a few years earlier.

But I was keen, so bought a 34ft sloop, cruiser-racer, and taught myself with a bit of advice (I didn't want assistance) from friends, reading, and forums such as this.

I love it and am getting more adept all the time. Have Sandra as crew but she knows even less than I knew. Longest single expedition so far has been 240miles, but have plans for much more.

In my view it's a matter of enthusiasm, time, mental outlook and (if you're lucky - I am) physical condition (as we all know some money can help too) and not much at all to do with age as such.

If you're keen then go to it. Sailing is really great!!


----------



## mgmhead

Dude (or Dudette as the case may be),

I started sailing at 60 and I've got to tell you, its a helluva lot easier than frikin' golf. Take a class, crew on a friends boat, commit yourself to learning. You're a teacher afterall... surely ya can learn.  

MGM


----------



## pittsburghteacher

*I need a good beginner's sailing reference book to read*

Like I said before. Not a sailor, but wanna b. Need guidance to a good referrence book


----------



## sailingdog

Best overall learning to sail reference book is probably Dave Seidman's The Complete Sailor. It is probably the best written, has good illustrations and covers a wider breadth of material than many other sailing primers. About $16 at the local bookstore.



pittsburghteacher said:


> Like I said before. Not a sailor, but wanna b. Need guidance to a good referrence book


----------



## johnshasteen

pittsburghteacher said:


> Sailed 3 times in my life. Most pleasurable experience was aboard a 41 ft Morgan. [40 yrs ago!!!] Sailed from Fla to Virginia. Loved it. Is 58 yrs. old, too old to learn to sail? Approaching retirement and interested in your thoughts. Thanks.


58 is a good age to get back to sailing, I have a friend down in Corpus Christi who sailed, Bravo, his Bristol 29.9 until he was 92, then he donated it to the Sea Scouts and they take him sailing whenever he wants.


----------



## 2Gringos

last night I got an email from Lattitudes and Attitudes, with photos of a recent 'Share the Sail' get-together in the BVI. I was looking through the photos this morning, and this thread came to mind.

Those photos of all those wild and crazy sailors could just as easily pass for a high school reunion of mine....

Made me feel a lot better about getting serious about it at 59.


----------



## xsboats

Yes, you are way too old to learn how to sail. Send me an allowance and I will send you postcards of the places that I sail to . Seriously,back in the 80's, I was hired to teach a man who was 86 years old and bought his first boat so he could learn how to sail. He had gotten ahold of Adlard Cole's Heavy Weather Sailing and was inspired to learn to sail by reading it.[go figure!] Better late than never. Good for you; as a teacher ,you will probably be teaching us a few things about sailing in no time. Just don't go correcting us on our grammar and punctuation on our posts!


----------

